# Please Welcome Our New GON Member from Denmark



## TIMBERGHOST (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey Gang.

I'd like to introduce my good buddy Torben Henkel from Denmark who has just begun posting here under the handle "thorsbow".  

Torben flies over here to bow hunt with me for a week each  Fall.  This past October was his 4th trip during which he shot and  killed his first deer with a bow - and a Traditional bow at that!  He made a spectacular heart shot on 1.5 year old doe from 7 yards while he was perched in a persimmon tree in Harris County. Truly awesome. 

Y'all please welcome him aboard as I am sure he will become a regular visitor and poster on this site. 

Thanks,

D


----------



## j_seph (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome, used to have a good friend from Denmark in HS he was a trip and could always plan on meeting ladies when he was with you


----------



## jkoch (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome to the fire, pull up a chair and set a while.


----------



## Jayin J (Dec 15, 2011)

Glad to have you....


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2011)

What-up, yo.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. I hope you share some stories about Denmak with us.


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 15, 2011)

harte welkom. Blij dat je er bent

Ok if I messed that up I am sorry, I did the best I could. I hope I didn't just declare myself a terrorist. lol


----------



## Blueridge (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome , congrats on your doe


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 15, 2011)

j_seph said:


> Welcome, used to have a good friend from Denmark in HS he was a trip and could always plan on meeting ladies when he was with you



So, Donnie uses him to pick up wimens!!!!!!!makes sense to me!!!LOL!!!



jerry russell said:


> harte welkom. Blij dat je er bent
> 
> Ok if I messed that up I am sorry, I did the best I could. I hope I didn't just declare myself a terrorist. lol



Looks good on paper Jerry, but I think you sold your sister instead!!!!!

Welcome to our little corner of the world......one day it'll be heaven to you like it is to us!!!!!  Jump on in, don't be shy!!!! Any friend of Donnie Kinnnnnnnards is our friend as well!!!!
:santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa:


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks Tomi!  I need all the help picking up women  I can get...  I'm getting older and my back ain't near as strong as it used to be!


----------



## gurn (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome Torbin. You done found the best bunch ah folks anywhere.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 15, 2011)

Howdy do Torben.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi! Torben. My Daughter's  greatgrandmother was a Nielsen from Obenro. (I may have spelled the town wrong it sounds Obenrow) Dave


----------



## whossbows (Dec 15, 2011)

Howdyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Skunkhound (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Careful, it's addictive.


----------



## Necedah (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome Torben. If you love traditional archery, you have found the best dang group of people in the world.

Dave


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 15, 2011)

W E L C O M E!:wreath::santa: mIkE


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome aboard Torben..


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome friend!!!


----------



## Clipper (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.  Not only will you find friendly people, you will also learn a lot.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Dec 15, 2011)

:cow:Welcome friend!:wreath:


----------



## thorsbow (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks’ for an overwhelming welcome, and Donnie!   Thank you for your patience trying to teach me the trade of bow hunting.
I probably will not post often, but I will read , learn and comment whenever I feel I have something to contribute .

 It’s not my opinion that Donnie need’s ANY help in the wimen dept.
Jerry;   No, I don’t want to buy you mother in law. (-;

Dave;  Follow the link to info. about Mrs. Nielsen’s hometown
http://www.visitaabenraa.dk/home.htm


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh yeah, he will fit in just fine here. lol


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 16, 2011)

thorsbow said:


> Thanks’ for an overwhelming welcome, and Donnie!   Thank you for your patience trying to teach me the trade of bow hunting.
> I probably will not post often, but I will read , learn and comment whenever I feel I have something to contribute .
> 
> It’s not my opinion that Donnie need’s ANY help in the wimen dept.
> ...



I clicked on the link Torben....couldn't read a thing in it!!!!!
yep....you'll do alright!!!!


----------



## thorsbow (Dec 16, 2011)

TNGIRL;  You can't open the link or you can't read danish ? should be an English flag to click on.It's a very small town so the information are limitet


----------



## devolve (Dec 16, 2011)

thorsbow said:


> Jerry;   No, I don’t want to buy you mother in law. (-;



awesome! 

welcome to the site!!


----------



## onemoretime (Dec 16, 2011)

welcome take some gnats back with ya


----------



## thorsbow (Dec 16, 2011)

sorry ! "gnats" ?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 16, 2011)

gnats are the tiny little flying insects that fly around your head while trying to hunt.


----------



## thorsbow (Dec 16, 2011)

Okay, got you, good thing i have my thermaCell


----------



## 1brokenarrow (Dec 16, 2011)

Welcome to the wonderful world of great stories and friendships! :wreath::santa:


----------



## dpoole (Dec 16, 2011)

how is the hunting in Denmark ?


----------



## thorsbow (Dec 16, 2011)

Bow hunting is allowed, but there is no such ting as public land, except for the see, or the shore, hunting for seabirds (ducks), witch is not suitable for bows.
Small species of deer (average dog size) it’s allowed to hunt with bow, but you have to be invited unless you have the do and the time to manage your own property or lease


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2011)

This thread is useless without pics!:cow:


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Dec 16, 2011)

To help keep Torben's comment about available hunting land in Denmark in perspective,  Denmark enjoys a vast total area of 16, 639 square miles.  The State of Georgia has 59,425 square miles - GA is 3X the size of Denmark. We are so fortunate to have so many opportunities and places to hunt here in the US.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 16, 2011)

Welcome Torben. Dog size deer you say...hope they aren't the string ducking variety.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Best group I have ever found!!!!! Welcome


----------



## NavyDave (Dec 17, 2011)

Howdy!


----------



## thorsbow (Dec 17, 2011)

Dog size deer


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 17, 2011)

That's makes for easy dragging!


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 17, 2011)

Dang son! You hooked those deer in the nose like i hook minnows!


----------



## SOS (Dec 17, 2011)

Looks like Columbia County size deer.  Welcome!


----------



## pine nut (Dec 18, 2011)

Welcome thorsbow.  You sure have some LARGE pheasant there.  They would scare my dog!!!


----------

